# Can a villager move back to your island?



## futuristicsalad (Apr 26, 2020)

Not talking about amiibo-ing a villager back in. I'm talking about an OG villager of mine who moved from my island and found his way onto another. I lost Mac because of a misclick and accidentally allowed him to leave (I really didn't want him to), but discovered today that he moved to my boyfriend's island. I'm happy that he did, because I can still see him and he still remembers me, but I was just curious about the possibility of whether he can move back to my island or not. I never tried doing anything like that in NL and I don't find a lot of people talking about it, so I'm honestly not sure if it's possible.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes that is possible, although I'm unsure if he will remember you but I'm assuming he will!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 26, 2020)

In NL they can come back after a certain number of villagers have cycled through your town, I don't know about ACNH though.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> In NL they can come back after a certain number of villagers have cycled through your town, I don't know about ACNH though.


There is no 16 villager cycle anymore


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 26, 2020)

If you adopt the same Mac back from your boyfriend he will in fact remember you! I gave Reneigh to a friend because she was my starter uchi and having someone adopt one of your first 5 villagers gives them their "real" interior instead of the basic one, so the plan was for him to give her back to me. When he did, she remembered me when I asked her to move in and I found that she even still had the space parka I'd given her in her rotation of outfits. Also, you don't have to cycle through villagers before old ones can return like in NL--Mac could literally be your next move-in if you were to try adopting him.


----------



## futuristicsalad (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh awesome! This gives me some hope y'all, thanks! But wait, do I have to make sure that I have an empty house slot when trying to adopt? I'm not sure if I'd be able to keep a house slot open at the same time that Mac would think of leaving before the game autofills it


----------



## dildu (Apr 26, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> If you adopt the same Mac back from your boyfriend he will in fact remember you! I gave Reneigh to a friend because she was my starter uchi and having someone adopt one of your first 5 villagers gives them their "real" interior instead of the basic one, so the plan was for him to give her back to me. When he did, she remembered me when I asked her to move in and I found that she even still had the space parka I'd given her in her rotation of outfits. Also, you don't have to cycle through villagers before old ones can return like in NL--Mac could literally be your next move-in if you were to try adopting him.



How quickly does it take for the villager to move back in from someone else's island? 
Did your friend complain to Isabelle in order to get them to move? 
I really want to do this with Flora because she is my faveeee villager, but she was also a starter T___T'' Also I got Beau with an ugly dirt interior. I lost my mind when I saw his house!!!


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 26, 2020)

dildu said:


> How quickly does it take for the villager to move back in from someone else's island?
> Did your friend complain to Isabelle in order to get them to move?
> I really want to do this with Flora because she is my faveeee villager, but she was also a starter T___T'' Also I got Beau with an ugly dirt interior. I lost my mind when I saw his house!!!


Unfortunately, complaining to Isabelle doesn't seem to help--who asks you to move is totally random  We're both time travelers so we just TTed a bunch until Reneigh asked to move, but if you/the person you trade your villager to isn't a TTer then there's no telling how long it could take.


----------



## dildu (Apr 26, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> Unfortunately, complaining to Isabelle doesn't seem to help--who asks you to move is totally random  We're both time travelers so we just TTed a bunch until Reneigh asked to move, but if you/the person you trade your villager to isn't a TTer then there's no telling how long it could take.



Thanks for the info! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 26, 2020)

That’s cool that they remember you. Tipper moved a while ago. I found her on a mystery island today and she didn’t remember me at all. I’m ok with that though.


----------



## Dewasa (Apr 27, 2020)

Since the villagers that moves out of your island goes into a shared void/pool with your friends list, if they do move in to your friend island, they will remember their past island.

I got my wife’s Megan after she left her island and first thing Megan told me was that she came from my wife’s island (by island name). When my wife saw her in my island, Megan‘s interaction was also referencing that she knew my wife from her previous island life.

It was a very cool experience to see it play out in game naturally.


----------

